

Tell HN: Google's hiring process is broken on purpose. I figured out why. - citizenkeys

Google's hiring process is broken on purpose because it's an elaborate brain puzzle.  If you want a job at Google, and you can somehow figure out how to get inside the Googleplex and/or work your way through the hiring obstacle course, then by that rationale alone you must obviously be smart enough to work there.
======
bartonfink
Google's hiring process is broken because they can afford for it to be broken.
There's no puzzle, and in fact the system contains a relatively large amount
of luck (e.g. Yegge's Interviewer Anti-Loop phenomenon) which they try
compensate for by encouraging repeat applications.

There are almost certainly people "smart enough" to work at Google who do not.
That's just a fact of life that Google seems to accept because, from their
perspective, they're getting enough "smart enough" people already.

